# Elephant



## Jamiem (Aug 27, 2004)

picking up my r32 gtr a week saturday, doing to insurance quotes, a-plan came out at £1680, just did a quote on elephant, came up at £1100, so went to ammed the mods, it said please call. so i did, they said change this blah blah, so did, then it came up at £2440. so went back to standard just to make sure i hadnt made a mistake, and now it says the same for whatever the spec. great! 

anyone got any ideas of companies for a 22yr old 4yncb?

Jamie


----------



## minty**r32** (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't think a-plan quoted under 25's? Give bell direct a call they gave me a very very good quote


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Jamiem said:


> picking up my r32 gtr a week saturday, doing to insurance quotes, a-plan came out at £1680, just did a quote on elephant, came up at £1100, so went to ammed the mods, it said please call. so i did, they said change this blah blah, so did, then it came up at £2440. so went back to standard just to make sure i hadnt made a mistake, and now it says the same for whatever the spec. great!
> 
> anyone got any ideas of companies for a 22yr old 4yncb?
> 
> Jamie


thats why i never give my correct details out,i always change one digit and give an alias when searching for quotes on the net,that way you know what your in for


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

That was clever considering they don't have R32 GTRs on their database. How did you manage this one mate? 

Even if you choose Skyline GTR the earliest year you can choose is 1994 (R33)

Cheers
Ad


----------



## Jamiem (Aug 27, 2004)

well it only had a 1994 gtr listed and thats the age of the 32 i was getting. didnt know that was for an r33....


----------

